# North Idaho's first comp...Father's Day weekend.



## greendrake (Jun 5, 2010)

My first fun run at a competition, should be a blast.  www.smokinidaho.info


----------



## mossymo (Jun 5, 2010)

Best of luck to you; but more important, have fun !!!

What is your team name for this event?


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 5, 2010)

Well wishes to your first comp this weekend! Hope we get to hear how the event went, and see some pics of your smokes!


----------



## greendrake (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks Gang, I am bringing a camera of course, and our Flip video, to do some fun mini movies of the competition.  We should be having a great time.  Weather looks to be downright perfect for next weekend, 75 and sunshine, can't ask for better conditions to hang out and cook all weekend.  Doing another test run on our spares since we switched over to spares from baby backs, I want to get these perfected as well.  Chicken is nailed, brisket is nailed and butts are nailed.  We are going to play it safe and have some built in redundancy to our smokes, two of everything will be done, on separate grills and smokers.  We have two Traegers and a stick burner we are using for the comp.  So excited I am already pre-packed and staged in the garage for the event.


----------



## greendrake (Jun 11, 2010)

MossyMO said:


> Best of luck to you; but more important, have fun !!!
> 
> What is your team name for this event?


Our team name is Brown Chicken Brown Cow


----------

